# tip of the week; for hunters!!



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

forget the practice tips. shoot what you will hunt with, take one out of the pack and waste it.. practice with that one.. you can always use it for coyotes...:wink:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Best tip that I have read in a while.


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

I do agree ; however, I have several broadhead practice tips.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

This is good advice, but I take it a few steps further. I use InnerLoc broadheads (similar to Muzzy) that once installed in the insert do not need removed from the shaft to replace the blades. When I build and fletch my arrows the blades of each head are all oriented the same. I actually use 242 Loctite in the threads. Because these heads use replaceable blades I always buy several packs of new blades. The blades that come with the ferrules are all used for practice. I never enter the woods with a broadhead tipped arrow that I have not practiced with and have complete confidence that it will shoot where I aim it. Night before opening day, I just put new blades in them and the old ones get saved for the next time I practice. Doing things this way I have used the same three heads since 2003. At the end of the hunting season I just put those arrows away till the next year.


----------

